
Researchers at UCL Set a New World Record for Fastest Internet - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/researchers-at-university-college-london-set-a-new-worl-1844789699
======
dhcpserver
Funded by Pornhub, the only people that could reach 178Tb in traffic.

